# Current favourite LSP's?



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

There have been quite a few new products released since last Summer, and some getting more attention than they used to, so I was wondering what people are loving using at the moment?

I'm feeling a bit underwhelmed with most of what I have, so may change some of my collection for other products.

Current thoughts:

Collinite 845 - solid all-rounder, very cheap, leaves a great finish, and as expected from Colli, is a very durable product, that beads exceptionally well. However, the finish does diminish after a few washes (looks wise, IMO!) so I tend to use it on wheels more these days, and exhausts, where it excels.

CG 50/50 - this has got to be the easiest wax out there to use, it spreads like butter, and like Swissvax waxes, it is removed very easily. However, I'm finding that durability isn't the best, and by this I mean that perfect beading drops off a bit quicker than I'd like (say a month or so and the tight beading is reduced), but I can forgive this given how easy a new layer is to apply. Still one of my fave £40ish waxes.

RG55 - I'm loving this wax at the moment. It's perhaps not the most forgiving to use (don't leave it on for too long!), but get it right and it rewards with a superb finish, very glossy indeed and the beading seems to stay 'like new' for well over a couple of months. Seems to offer BOS type look, but a lot cheaper and definitely keeps the beading up for longer. I'm not sure if I'd use it over Winter, but for a nice Summer wax with strong durability, it's a great choice for the money.

Glasur - I need some more! Nuff said 

Menzerna Powerlock - still loving this stuff, but by hand it can get a bit messy, so best to wear gloves! The durability is very strong, but I've noted that the beading drops off a bit after 2 months or so, the product is still there, but I've got a beading fetish. However, it's the easiest sealant there is to use, so popping another layer on isn't a chore  It gives a wax like finish too, which is rare for a sealant. Looks great on dark metallics.

Body Wrap - like some others, I've had mixed experiences with BW on different cars, which is a shame because the finish it gives, is up there with the best. When it works, the beading is STUNNING for sealant, which has never been cracked by any other sealant IMO. Defo has the potential to be the strongest LSP offering out there. Lovely to use too, even though the smell makes me feel a bit funny 

Zaino Z2/Z6/Z8 - I keep buying and selling Zaino, but it's definitely one of the strongest LSP's for me out there. The beading isn't the tightest, but the system just works, and leaves a great finish every time, and is very easy to use. I like having Z6 and Z8 as part of the system too, as they are top rate maintenance products, which is important to me. I'm buying some more!

Is there a perfect LSP yet... not so sure. I want Collinite type beading, Zaino type rain/dirt repellency, a great maintenance product range (shampoo and QD) and something which is a breeze to use! Glasur is probably my overall favourite, but it falls down on the sealant dirt repellency aspect. I think the Wolf's has the qualities of everything I want, but I haven't tried the Nano QD and Shampoo yet, so can;t comment.

This has turned into a waffle, but I was wondering what everyone is liking at the moment, and if anyone can suggest anything else I should perhaps be trying? I think I've tried everything now!

Looking forward to giving Opti-Guard a go though, I have a lot of love for Optimum products, so if this is Opti Seal on steroids, then it could be a winner... although cost will be an issue

Russ.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Glasur 

Chem Guys 50/50 is really impressing me too:thumb:


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

out of all the waxes i've tried/tested my favourite atm is RG55 and 5050, just bought Glasur though and still to try it so will see

i've still got Colli 915 and 476 and reckon i'll always have at least one Colli as nothing beats it through the winter months (decent on wheels aswell)


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

You'll like Glasur then I think 

Colli or Zaino through winter for me I think. ZFX'd Z2 is VERY durable and a Z8 top up as and when you can defo helps. The dirt repellency is the main benefit, but you lose the tight beading...


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Swissvax Crystal Rock is awesome!


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

hopefully Russ ! trying to whittle down the waxes i have though so it means either RG55 or Glasur has to go as i can't justify having both, i reckon it will be a tough decision !!

never tried any Zaino products but keep on hearing good things about them, i like my waxes though


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry to put another question to this Russ... Anyone tried one of the Autofiness Premium Waxes?

Much good said of the shampoo, paint cleansers etc... Would be good to see some amateur wax experience!

Have you thought about wax for roof + bonnet, sealant for vertical surfaces? Best of both worlds?

Can't comment too much on LSP's, havent tried lots:

Impressed with FK1000's flakepop/durability... but the beading isn't hugely tight. Had Colly 476 on this previous winter... definitely top for durable beading!

Liking my purple haze pro, only day 2.  :lol:

Have C2 and body wrap awaiting a test (not comparative)


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Not a bad idea that McClane! Colli on bonnet and roof and Zaino on the sides!

I found also on my Megane, that nothing survived on the boot lid for long...


----------



## Rs200Lew (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice write up mate. I will be honest about the Wolfs Body Wrap, great product to use and when it works its is great. I have an issue with the smell too. It must only affect certain people as i feel so groggy after using it. Experienced similar problems when im using Gtechniqs C4 so im steering clear from them. This is not my reply to slate anyones product off but i thought i was on my own when having these so called side effects! 

Im still loving C2 diluted 5:1 as im getting great results from it with ease off application too. Technically diluted form wouldnt be classed as a sealant and more of a detailing spray but in my list its above anything else as a finisher but recently using v7 is making me go bk and forth in terms of that extra gloss. I wouldnt mind giving opti-guard a go as costs are also stopping me buying it for some reason. Powerlock will be next for me to try as ive always liked menzerna products. 

Lew


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Not a bad idea that McClane! Colli on bonnet and roof and Zaino on the sides!
> 
> I found also on my Megane, that nothing survived on the boot lid for long...


Yeah, I read someone mention it on here... One to try! :thumb:

I've found that with the rear... Window washer I reckon.

Running wax over paste sealant currently... hopefully durable + beadilicious.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'm really stuck on LSPs again and I'm going round in circles. Currently I only have the following in my collection:

-Vics Concourss
-Prima Epic
-Z2
-FK1000p

The only thing I se eme adding for a while is Colli unless something new comes up.

I have Echelon Xen Zero also.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I wish I could justify some Crystal Rock, but unless you're a business, or very well off, its a large outlay. I bet it's incredible though, I love all of the Swissvax range apart from Mystery!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I get that grogginess sometimes... Tardis is a mare for it. Happens with a few things.

Must breath less products


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Spoony said:


> I'm really stuck on LSPs again and I'm going round in circles. Currently I only have the following in my collection:
> 
> -Vics Concourss
> -Prima Epic
> ...


Have you tried the new Prima Sealant? That looks interesting

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=PRI-HSEAL


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Autofinesse Spirit for me at the moment it's a joy to apply and the results I've had are impressive.

Nice water behaviour as well


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

IanG said:


> Autofinesse Spirit for me at the moment it's a joy to apply and the results I've had are impressive.
> 
> Nice water behaviour as well


I never did get any of that! Would you buy it again?


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Here's one you might not have heard of, but its the only one I use in my workshop now (apart from CQuartz)

Crystal Diamond Glaze from Restructure Marine Products. Its Silicon based, as opposed to Silicone like most other sealants so its very glassy and is super-protective and durable.

Here's how I apply it...










Heat gun along with machine application with a very soft pad. I get multiple layers very quickly this way. There's miniscule residue as well, so you barely need to use a MF to buff off - great on those soft lexus paints, etc.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

C1's another in that line of ultra-durables... needs indoor application because if flashing off, and the relevant prep... counts me out unfortanately


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Have you tried the new Prima Sealant? That looks interesting
> 
> http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=PRI-HSEAL


It is on its way! I'm not to keen on the application method but we will see. The product bewilders me in that it flashes off so its not as traditional as most products.

Epic is really good and the beading is insane, downside is it needs 30mins+ to cure, it drops off quite quickly - cica 1 month if you only have 1 coat. Use this and Prima Slick and it leaves a great wet look finish.

IMHO Slick is a very under rated QD - but this thread is about LSPs!

Spirit Detailing - that looks interesting, any more shots of cars with it on? Is the heat gun necessary?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I never did get any of that! Would you buy it again?


Yes I would I think James has come up with a gem here

Here's my car with two coats


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

zaino for me, CG blacklight and v7 for other cars, and FK for wheels

:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> zaino for me, CG blacklight and v7 for other cars, and FK for wheels
> 
> :thumb:


I wanted to like BL and V7, but the beading wasn't good enough for me...? Are people getting tight beading from this combo? Looks great though, no doubt about that


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Celeste Dettaglio (you need to try that Phil )
need to get Z2 again i think...
FK1000p on wheels
wolfs bodywrap at some point..


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> Celeste Dettaglio (you need to try that Phil )
> need to get Z2 again i think...
> FK1000p on wheels
> wolfs bodywrap at some point..


PM you my address?  :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wasn't the tightest, but I had a coat of RMG under it, so maybe that effected it???

:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I found Celeste a bit too dry to use, if that makes sense? Great finish though, but I prefer buttery waxes.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I prefer buttery waxes.


You'll love Spirit then


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

IanG said:


> You'll love Spirit then


Lol stop it... does James do sample pots yet?

I am keen to try it.. and I know it'll be good, else he wouldn't put his name to it...


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

At the moment its Supernatural Hybrid, really liking it and I think the little 100ml pot will last me quite a while


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Lol stop it... does James do sample pots yet?
> 
> I am keen to try it.. and I know it'll be good, else he wouldn't put his name to it...


It's fully of oily buttery loveliness :lol:

I think some lucky people have had wax samples sent out with orders but I don't think he's selling them.

Might be worth a PM?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

IanG said:


> It's fully of oily buttery loveliness :lol:
> 
> I think some lucky people have had wax samples sent out with orders but I don't think he's selling them.
> 
> Might be worth a PM?


I'll order some Crystal and Tripple and see if I get lucky


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I found Celeste a bit too dry to use, if that makes sense? Great finish though, but I prefer buttery waxes.


never found that tbh, mine stays in my room so is always soft...


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

On my dads dark green focus, for me hands down it was poorboys blue paste wax, imo just added that touch of gloss and depth when compared against other waxes circa that price

I sold most of my waxes as I thought this is it, but when I got my saphire black 335D, it just didnt produce the same affect (even though I used same stages as beofre)

i have bought some petes 53 wax and it really brings out the gloss however i feel its lacking the depth (maybe because i havent machined polished the car yet)

I am looking at trying out the werkstat kit or the blackfire kit but I want to correct the paintwork first before i buy any more. so i would say petes 53 is my main wax and smells lovely too


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

McClane said:


> PM you my address?  :thumb:


can do if you want a detailing session at some point


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

IanG said:


> It's fully of oily buttery loveliness :lol:
> 
> I think some lucky people have had wax samples sent out with orders but I don't think he's selling them.
> 
> Might be worth a PM?


Does Spirit have any particular smell ?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

evotuning said:


> Does Spirit have any particular smell ?


Personally it didn't have any sort of smell just waxy:lol:


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Spoony said:


> Spirit Detailing - that looks interesting, any more shots of cars with it on? Is the heat gun necessary?


Heat gun isn't necessary but I find it great to accelerate curing and allow for multiple coat application. You can apply by hand or with DA for very good results. I always use the DA or RO though.

Here's a few more cars with CDG on it. Some of the shots are out on site or else at my old premises so not very pretty!! 






















































Its great on red. Here's two separate GTI's with it on...



















Black R32 Golf










I've pretty much abandoned other sealants and carnauba for the CDG. The only exception is on silver or white cars where I might apply some C2 over the CDG.

Cheers
Brian


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

RussZS said:


> I wanted to like BL and V7, but the beading wasn't good enough for me...? Are people getting tight beading from this combo? Looks great though, no doubt about that


I wouldnt waste you candy mate, i know bead aint everything but when i used it on several cars a week later it looked like they had never seen a sealant


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

uruk hai said:


> At the moment its Supernatural Hybrid, really liking it and I think the little 100ml pot will last me quite a while


Agree with this on price and amount and also finish when it is layer is awesome and very durable! My fav at the moment and i think it will be for a long time as it will imo take some beating


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

RG55 for deep glossy look
blackfire sealant for flake pop and ease of use 
wolfs body wrap for flake pop and a glossy /glassy look


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

bleek said:


> RG55 for deep glossy look
> blackfire sealant for flake pop and ease of use
> wolfs body wrap for flake pop and a glossy /glassy look


Yep, you're right

I noticed that Polished Bliss actually sell very few LSP's, but all of the ones they do, are great.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Spirit Detailing said:


> Heat gun isn't necessary but I find it great to accelerate curing and allow for multiple coat application. You can apply by hand or with DA for very good results. I always use the DA or RO though.
> 
> Here's a few more cars with CDG on it. Some of the shots are out on site or else at my old premises so not very pretty!!
> 
> ...


where can i get my hands on the Crystal Diamond Glaze, are there any UK traders that sell it?
I am quite liking the application method coupled with the great finish results:thumb:
what is the durability like?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I need to try more as I don't really consider any that great of my current stock.
C2 is great as it's so easy to apply and self cleaning / top up options, but leaves a cold crisp reflection that is great on silver, not what I'm really after on the liquid yellow.
Britemax No.s 5 & 6 sealant and waxes gave great finish and lasted well, but only tried sample pots.
Orange crush gives the impression it's gonna look great for a few days but quickly dropped off leaving me disappointed. 
Wasn't overly impressed by supernatural hybrid either, was good, nice finish but didn't leave me thinking wow going to get more of this.
AG Hd wax is something I really like, is easy to use, leaves a lovely clear finish, lovely tight beading and lasts ages, is probably my favourite but I don't get that pleasure from using it as I read a lot of you describing. 

I desperately want to experience that joy of waxing you all talk of, as I prefer waxes to sealants TBH. 3oz sample pots on order of Vics red concourse and yellow collectors on there way


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Have to chip in with our new V.S.O.P

amazing stuff.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

I can never seem to make my mind up! Like the easiness of hd wax and the look of blackfire midnight sun. Werkstatt is also up there. Itching to add z2 to my collection


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Bilthamber hydrawax and autofinnese tough coat is the only two i use now.Both robust and super easy and quick to use.gone of waxes now too much time applying.And both under £30.And what I dont get is people useing toughcoat then applying a wax over it.just seems a waste of time when it's perfect on it's own.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Really liking the gloss-it range, and recently used Valentines Road n Track which is very very good.. I didn't like waxes until I used it. That and nattys.

Can't wait to use Project Awesome :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

chrisc said:


> Bilthamber hydrawax and autofinnese tough coat is the only two i use now.Both robust and super easy and quick to use.gone of waxes now too much time applying.And both under £30.And what I dont get is people useing toughcoat then applying a wax over it.just seems a waste of time when it's perfect on it's own.


I forgot about Hydra Wax. I'll try some out. I'm getting some Tough Coat this week hopefully. How many layers do you use?


----------



## Chuck (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm using menz PL and i love it. Nice finish good beading and still working after 5 months.:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Good thread russ.

There are definitely a few around at the moment. Glasur still comes out on top for me. Vics concours is a stunning wax to use though. Very nice.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

mine would be..
for ease of use with a sealant. z2.. nice finish for a quick going over.
for ease of use with a wax.. CG 5050.. imo under £200 i haven't used a better wax
for that special feeling.. Best of show.. it has a slight edge on my car in terms of finish until the oils wear off.. then it looks the same as the rest.. and durability isn't the best.

still got c1, cquartz and body wrap to test.. but not time to do it lol.
tempted by opti-coat, or opti-guard.
and really tempted by the one spirit detailing is talking about by marine restructure.. looks great.. apart from the heat gun lol


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> mine would be..
> for ease of use with a wax.. CG 5050.. imo under £200 i haven't used a better wax
> l


I've just got some of the 50/50... It felt good going on, and easy off. Such an easy and loving product. We will just have to see what the teesside smog and fallout from the steelworks and various chemical plants does for it's durability


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Iiirc Craig experienced decent durability and much more than BOS and Onyx.

Just the metal tin puts me off.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Yep, you're right
> 
> I noticed that Polished Bliss actually sell very few LSP's, but all of the ones they do, are great.


I think you'll love Nanolex Professional.....

(/beading :argie: /)


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Sirmally2 said:


> I've just got some of the 50/50... It felt good going on, and easy off. Such an easy and loving product. We will just have to see what the teesside smog and fallout from the steelworks and various chemical plants does for it's durability


Lol we are working up there at the moment, does the sun ever break through??


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Lol we are working up there at the moment, does the sun ever break through??


If your lucky you will get a break between the cloud and the smog... You "might" see some :lol:

If your working near the sea, watch out for the bird bombs from the gulls... They are abnormal :detailer:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Zaino kit Z2,Z5,Z6,Z8 ETC....

Also CG 50/50

the Zaino system seems to keep the car pretty clean too.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm keeping things nice and simple now. I've enjoyed trying a few new LSP's this year but I'll be honing down my collection very soon. The only LSP's that will remain in my garage by the end of summer will be Zaino Z3, Z5 & Clear Seal, Menzerna Powerlock and FK1000P. Maintained with Zaino Z6, Z8 and FK#425. Wash with Duragloss 901 and ONR. The rest will be sold


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

I bought







. 
Going to use it for this winter. It's great, I'm selling my Colli 915 for this.

My current LSPs:
- PB's Natty's Blue Paste
- Colli 845
- DJ Purple Haze, Blue Velvet Pro, Supernatural 2.
- Blackfire Midnight Sun 
- RG 55
- Shield
- Carpro Reload
- Blackfire AFPP.

I've used the Blackifre wet-ice-over-fire-kit recently and got great results with it after a full detail:









But out of my LSPs, my fave wax for other months outside winter is: 









I love it, the smell, the sheeting and beading, the durability. My number one :thumb:.

But there are 2 new waxes coming my way:















Zymol Glasur and Wolfgang Fuzion.

They might pip RG55 from my first place..


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Current favorite : Migliore Original - RaceGlaze Black Label (on dark solid colours)
Favorite sealant : Menz Powerlock - Backfire Wet Diamond - Werksrat Acryic Jett.
Favorite wax in all times : Victoria Concours - Glasur - SN - RG55 - P21S Concours - Pinnacle Souveran.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Fuzion is a gorgeous wax to use, I LOVE mine. But my current LSP's are z2, wolfs and pinnacle


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

Good to read that!  Over here in Holland it's a very popular wax and the Dutchies love it. What's your experience with Fuzion (easy on off/ durability)?


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Current favorite : Migliore Original - RaceGlaze Black Label (on dark solid colours)
> Favorite sealant : Menz Powerlock - Backfire Wet Diamond - Werksrat Acryic Jett.
> Favorite wax in all times : Victoria Concours - Glasur - SN - RG55 - P21S Concours - Pinnacle Souveran.


You just love them all :lol:


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Don't see Z & SV on your list other than glasur & concours? I'll take them off so they don't feel abandoned by their master :lol: Give'em nice and comfy home as well....



MAXI-MILAN said:


> Current favorite : Migliore Original - RaceGlaze Black Label (on dark solid colours)
> Favorite sealant : Menz Powerlock - Backfire Wet Diamond - Werksrat Acryic Jett.
> Favorite wax in all times : Victoria Concours - Glasur - SN - RG55 - P21S Concours - Pinnacle Souveran.


Fuzion is just easy to work with like many waxes sold by AG, durability is just above average. But don't you guys think US brand waxes are mostly soft and easy to apply?



GMToyota said:


> Good to read that!  Over here in Holland it's a very popular wax and the Dutchies love it. What's your experience with Fuzion (easy on off/ durability)?


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Ur all LSP weirdo's u lot!! LOL!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

says the guy building the SV warehouse chris :lol:


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Oi Craig that's our little secret lol


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

DetailMe said:


> Ur all LSP weirdo's u lot!! LOL!


And.... We like LSP... What more can we say :lol:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Wolfs body wrap: best bang and beading for the buck.

Optimum opticoat: great protection

Carpro Reload: for the ease of use and the lovley beads.

EDIT:

Fireglaze, a awesome lsp with great gloss and durability.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

nothelle said:


> Don't see Z & SV on your list other than glasur & concours? I'll take them off so they don't feel abandoned by their master :lol: Give'em nice and comfy home as well....


:lol: you must buy some RG55 rather than thinking about SV !
I have SV BoS only , by smell BoS is the best but by performance simply.. no .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

tfonseca said:


> You just love them all :lol:


I love all waxes  but some waxes Out of service temporarily Naviwax , E-Zyme 
BoS , Colli 476s


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

E-Zyme and BoS I would love to try them. Maybe I can put them on service


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

Opti-Coat 2.0 - I don't think I'll bother with anything else ever again.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Wax - Victoria Concours
Sealant - Menzerna Power Lock

There's a few LSP's I wouldn't mind getting, and that would be some Cquartz, and Glasur. I am absolutely ordering some more Opti-Seal, That stuff is magic in a bottle. I wouldn't mind getting some of that 'glass' polish, It does look interesting.....


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> Glasur


Really ? Why ?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

evotuning said:


> Really ? Why ?


Me?

It seems to be the pick of the Zymol's, and my source tells me it's great. I trust my source, he has the same tastes as me, but deeper pockets lol! 

If Glasur was in a Zymol holiday kit, I'd buy the kit......


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry mate,I guess it's too early for me, I've read that You wouldn't get Glasur and was a little bit confused by that


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

best wax--raceglaze 55/sv endurance
best sealant--werkstatt ajt/c2


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Naviwax Ultimate, just lovely to use and nice protection, durability, easy to use, great finish, etc...


----------



## Evomike (Dec 22, 2010)

Fav wax: CG 50:50 - so user friendly and gives a lovely finish. Looks stunning over Blacklight. 

Fav sealant: CG Blacklight/V7 combo - based purely on looks and ease of use. Gives an awesome finish and makes metallic flake really pop. Dissapointed by lack of beading and longevity/dirt repellancy however. 

Wheel wax/sealant - Colli 845 - again very user friendly (can you see a trend here? lol) good durability and finish. Was really impressed with sheeting of C5 but because of cost, ease of use and finish, keep going back to 845


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

got to be FK1000p for me. love the looks of it on my silver fabia and it's versatility.


----------



## saxo_gray (Jul 19, 2011)

Consider Z5, I use it and I think it out performs Z2 for the beading that is left.


----------

